# Minolta XG7 & Topcon RE 2



## TonyG (Apr 1, 2008)

I bought these 2 cameras for $5 today.  The guy told me they were his dads and they had been sitting in the closet because his father gave them to him after he went to digital, he knew nothing about cameras.  They both have lenses on them.  However, I am not sure if they work or not or how to even tell.  I am completely new to this.  They both have on and off switches but it does not do anything.  Does anyone know where I can find batteries for these models or give me some instruction.  I have been doing searches online but everything seems to be directing me towards the digital models.  Thanks in advance.

Tony


----------



## yellowjeep (Apr 1, 2008)

Here is a start for the XG7
http://www.rokkorfiles.com/XG Series.htm

Manual for XG7
http://ca.konicaminolta.com/support/manuals/film-cameras/film_mf_slr/xg_7/xg_7_manual.pdf

And for the Topcon
http://www.butkus.org/chinon/beseler/beseler_topcon_re2/beseler_topcon_re2.htm

With that said, you did well for 5 bucks. What are the lenses? What does it say round the glass on the front it should read something like XXmm f x.x-x.x


----------



## Early (Apr 1, 2008)

TonyG said:


> I bought these 2 cameras for $5 today.  The guy told me they were his dads and they had been sitting in the closet because his father gave them to him after he went to digital, he knew nothing about cameras.  They both have lenses on them.  However, I am not sure if they work or not or how to even tell.  I am completely new to this.  They both have on and off switches but it does not do anything.  Does anyone know where I can find batteries for these models or give me some instruction.  I have been doing searches online but everything seems to be directing me towards the digital models.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> Tony


I don't know Topcons, but the Minolta take takes a pair of 1.55 volt S 76 silver oxide button batteries available at camera stores.  A 76 (alkalines) may also work, but they are 1.5 volts, which may throw the meter off a hair.


----------



## TonyG (Apr 1, 2008)

the Minolta has a Rokkor-X 50mm 1:1.7 and the Topcon has an REAuto-Topcor 1: 1.8 f= 5.8cm (the lens cap has 49mm on it. 

I also bought a Canon AE-1 w/ a 50 mm lens, f=60-300mm lens,70-150 mm (1 : 3.8)lens, canon speedlite 155a flash, a polarizer?, some other lens type thing that is blue-ish/green it says Hoya 55mm, and this long thing that says canon power winder A.....also had a leather case, manuals and some other little stuff all for 60 bucks. They told me it works perfectly.

I bought all of these because I was told its a good place to start but I went overboard with the cameras because I like the way these older ones look.

One more thing about the battery for the minolta, I saw someone selling batteries for it but in the auction they gave a price for what it cost to get it from wal mart....can you get the battery from wal mart??? And the topcon had film in it snapped a pic not knowing it was going to work then i opened the back part and ruined the film so i tossed it.

I also dont know how to get the lens off of the AE-1, so if someone can tell me that woudl be great. 


thanks for all your help


----------



## yellowjeep (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh geeze.

Well, the lenses on the Minolta is a decent lens. I dont know anything about Topcon but the lense on that is basically the same.

Nice score on the Canon. 
You have a 50mm that is probably between f1:1.4 and f1:1.8 maybe 2.8. f60-300mm doesnt make sense

The polerizer and the "bluish green thing" are filters

Post some pictures of the cameras if you can


----------



## TonyG (Apr 1, 2008)

the lens that is on it right now says 1:4.0-5.6 f=60-300mm 62 (0 with a slash through it) No.870806975 Auto Zoom Multi coated.  

Ok I am gonna take pics right now


----------



## yellowjeep (Apr 1, 2008)

the zero with a slash through it is a symbol for diameter. It means that its filter theads are 62mm


----------



## TonyG (Apr 1, 2008)

How do I post the photos?


----------



## yellowjeep (Apr 1, 2008)

how to remove the lens,
http://photo.net/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-msg?msg_id=00HC12
better than i could explain it


----------



## TonyG (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## yellowjeep (Apr 1, 2008)

TonyG said:


> How do I post the photos?



looks like you got it

ps: if you dont end up keeping the minolta.... ill make you a 100% profit


----------



## TonyG (Apr 1, 2008)

yeah, I got the lense off too. thanks for your help. do you know if I can get a battery for the minolta at wal mart?? 

I just need to learn how to use them now..lol


----------



## yellowjeep (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't know that one. I would check out a camera store, you will find something you else "need" there anyway. Ask me how I know.....


----------



## TonyG (Apr 1, 2008)

haha...ok thanks..you have been really helpful


----------



## TonyG (Apr 2, 2008)

another question...will the lenses i mentioned above i got with the canon AE-1 work with a Canon T2??


----------



## Early (Apr 2, 2008)

TonyG said:


> ....can you get the battery from wal mart???


Maybe, but it'll probably be a cheap piece of junk and leak within a couple of months corroding your camera.:er:


----------



## yellowjeep (Apr 2, 2008)

TonyG said:


> another question...will the lenses i mentioned above i got with the canon AE-1 work with a Canon T2??



No the FD lenses wont work on the EF mount.


----------

